# tips for old gas line removal?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If you are sure that there is not still gas present in the pipe then you can cut it with recip saw. It should unthread at the elbows.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Make SURE that the pipe is disconnected from the gas supply at the house. If the pipe has threaded fittings (elbows and such) it is probably steel pipe and not copper. Then you can follow Redlines suggestion.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

*there's no gas*

I am sure the gas isn't connected as the pipe enters my basement wall and stops right there, no cap or anything, just open to the air.

So, since these are threaded I can probably still get them loose with a couple of monkey wrenches? I don't have a recip.saw.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

A couple of 14 or 18" pipe wrenches will probably break the fittings loose.Depends on how much corrosion they have built up. I am assuming you have the room to work on them.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

From those of us who are old East Texas oilfield people with _everything_ on natural gas since the 1930's, I would say if it isn't connected or in your way, why worry about it? Just cut it off only if you need to.
There are (large commercial and small residential) pipelines all over where I grew up that are buried and not connected to anything. No problem.
Mike


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree with Mike Swearingen, and would only take them up if I thought I had a use for them. I recently came across some abandoned gas pipe when I was taking the kitchen floor in my parents house. As luck would have it, I had just purchased some 3/4" black iron to make pipe clamps with earlier that week. Now I have more when I decide I need more clamps (which will happen).


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Well there is some method to my madness.

1) the pipe sticks up above ground and makes a nice hole in the garage that the electrical could go through;

2) I can't get to that hole unless I figure out some way to either pull apart or break the pipe apart;

3) the underground part of the pipe is only about 5" from the surface and it's right in the way of my trench and shovel which means I'm having to dig with my trusty garden spade to get around it...not very efficient;

4) if I can get the ends of that pipe separarted, the buried part will be easy to remove and won't be a future hazard for shovels.

So, it just seemed like a good idea to find a way to get that pipe out of the way while I'm working in that part of the yard anyway.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

If there in the way, remove them by any means possible, all ways are possible, go for it.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

If you don't have a sawzall, it seems like now is the time to buy one. Everyone ought to have one. Think of all the money you saved not having to hire a backhoe. Spend a couple bucks on a sawzall and save yourself the agony of trying to un-do old threaded black iron. Time to get with the times....


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yep i agree with MD go by the sawzall which i call a duzall saw it will save you alot of labor in the long run. You will be fighting those pipes with wrenchs for ever. They probably have thread seal on them. I even have a sawzall but its a Milwaukee corded all the other guys here probably have the cordless ones.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Failing a reciprcating saw, one of these will certainly cut it.










Almost everyone has a hacksaw. Slower, but it works just fine.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. Seeing the pictures of the hacksaws...I just may have one of those. I have a bunch of my dads old tools in a box around here (I have a lot of boxes around here I haven't unpacked yet) and I think there was something that looked like that in his stuff.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Buy a new blade for it, and if its not a high tension saw, you might want to invest $20.00 in one. The low tension will allow the blade to flex and bind or bend.


----------

